
Ask HN: I'm setting up some free coding classes, would you be interested? - davidmott
Hey everyone,<p>I just wanted to gather some opinions on whether this may be worthwhile. I&#x27;m thinking of setting up a free online class for entrepreneurs&#x2F;beginners looking to learn about building websites, apps etc. I may even look for a public venue in the future if this is something of interest. If you&#x27;d like to sign up you&#x27;re very welcome to reach out via my personal website found on my profile.
======
omarhaneef
To answer your question: I have a huge interest in these sort of classes, take
them regularly, but there are _so_ many of these out there, one feels drowned
in choices (embarrassed from the riches?).

Is there something different, if you have ideas for a new angle, please share.

Typically there are youtube videos, udacity, coursera, edx, freecodecamp,
medium posts and dozens of others who try to tackle this.

~~~
davidmott
Understood! I thought perhaps the more there is available out there the
better. I also come from an angle where my experience is from building
products for start-ups/entrepreneurs rather than the usual purely academic
stance. I thought it would also give an insight on how these products are
actually built and what's required. But I appreciate where you’re coming from!

~~~
omarhaneef
That might be a great angle, but what does that mean for the course? Does that
mean you will take us through deployment on AWS/Heroku? Does that mean you
include testing etc?

Consider Hartl's (famous) Rail tutorial:
[https://www.railstutorial.org/book](https://www.railstutorial.org/book)

Will it be different from that?

I do there is a market for copying Hartl for Django, Vue/Node, etc

~~~
davidmott
Absolutely!

It'll be a little different as i'll be going through the projects i've
previously created (such as some of the e-commerce platforms i've built and
mobile apps).

~~~
omarhaneef
David - Well, in that case I would be interested. Keep us (HN community)
updated as to your progress and for feedback.

~~~
davidmott
Wonderful, i certainly will!

------
Faction
Hey, I'm actually looking to hire a dev, sent you an email now.

